# Buderus gb 142-45



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

We are installing this unit for a client over the next couple of days. plywood is up on the wall, we will be mounting the unit and circulators, photos of this install are coming:thumbsup:

http://www.radiantheatproducts.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=31


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Hang tight and your buddy GC's will be along to give you advice.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Hang tight and your buddy GC's will be along to give you advice.


 
:huh:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I've installed this unit.*
*You have a licensed gas/plumber/HVAC guy installing it I assume.*

*The price on that website is $1k more than I could get it for.*

*Even at my price, the math doesn't add up compared to a boiler that runs at 85%.*


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I've installed this unit.*
> *You have a licensed gas/plumber/HVAC guy installing it I assume.*
> 
> *The price on that website is $1k more than I could get it for.*
> ...


 
Yes of coarse he is, we have been doing alot of buderus stuff lately. we got it cheaper. its all about the name, slantfin makes a good unit, but the customer wants the mercedes, and the mercedes she will get!!!!


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

genecarp said:


> *Yes of coarse he is,* we have been doing alot of buderus stuff lately. we got it cheaper. its all about the name, slantfin makes a good unit, but the customer wants the mercedes, and the mercedes she will get!!!!


*In that case somebody has rocks in their head.*
*Buderus is an affordable generic wannabe Viessman.*

*I assume the bold part means you do have a licensed guy doing this.*


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *In that case somebody has rocks in their head.*
> *Buderus is an affordable generic wannabe Viessman.*
> 
> *mine is not to question why, mine is but to do or die*
> ...


 yes you are very perceptive, is there any other way?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Easy guys... we don't need to have the same spit ball fight on every thread.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Easy guys... we don't need to have the same spit ball fight on every thread.


Gene could help it by making it clear that his sub is doing the work. It's a tendency he has. Claims credit without acknowledging sub. I assume he means no harm.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

22rifle said:


> Gene could help it by making it clear that his sub is doing the work. It's a tendency he has. Claims credit without acknowledging sub. I assume he means no harm.


*My guess is they come here when there's a lack of newbies to pick on in the construction forum...:furious::furious:*

*Relax Gene...juuuust kidding.*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

genecarp said:


> yes you are very perceptive, is there any other way?
> 
> You are also the BEST plumber I ever met.


*I agree with you, fully.*


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Gene could help it by making it clear that his sub is doing the work. It's a tendency he has. Claims credit without acknowledging sub. I assume he means no harm.


my mistake, i assumed that everyone on this board was a seasoned pro and understood the job of a general contractor, that was my reason for not explaining specifically what my role is in the projects that i bring to this forum. for those of you on this thread, i have attached the following definition, i hope you find it educational, regards G:thumbsup:

contractor n. 1) a person or entity that enters into a contract. 2) commonly, a person or entity that agrees to construct a building or to provide or install specialized portions of the construction. The party responsible for the over-all job is a "general contractor," and those he/she/it hires to construct or install certain parts (electrical, plumbing, roofing, tile-laying, etc.) are "subcontractors," who are responsible to the general contractor and not to the property owner. An owner must be sure that the subcontractors are paid by the general contractor by demanding and receiving proof of payment, or the subcontractor will be entitled to payment from the owner based on a mechanics lien against the property. (See: contract, independent contractor, subcontractor)


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

contractor n. 1) a person or entity that enters into a contract. 2) commonly, a person or entity that agrees to construct a building or to provide or install specialized portions of the construction. The party responsible for the over-all job is a "general contractor," and those he/she/it hires to construct or install certain parts (electrical, plumbing, roofing, tile-laying, etc.) are "subcontractors," who are responsible to the general contractor and not to the property owner. An owner must be sure that the subcontractors are paid by the general contractor by demanding and receiving proof of payment, or the subcontractor will be entitled to payment from the owner based on a mechanics lien against the property. (See: contract, independent contractor, subcontractor)


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *My guess is they come here when there's a lack of newbies to pick on in the construction forum...:furious::furious:*
> 
> *Relax Gene...juuuust kidding.*


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Gene Why would you hire a plumber to install that?? 

I read the directions and it seems easy enough. I will drive up saturday morning slam it in and be back home by sunday for football time:whistling


Just thinking this thread is heading to locksville so figured I would have some fun


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

genecarp said:


> my mistake, i assumed that everyone on this board was a seasoned pro and understood the job of a general contractor, that was my reason for not explaining specifically what my role is in the projects that i bring to this forum. for those of you on this thread, i have attached the following definition, i hope you find it educational, regards G:thumbsup:


Perfect comeback to my poorly worded post. Throw in a mention of who the other part of "we" is now and then and those who are touchy about such things might relax a bit.

BTW, best to ya on your honeymoon.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Perfect comeback to my poorly worded post. Throw in a mention of who the other part of "we" is now and then and those who are touchy about such things might relax a bit.
> 
> BTW, best to ya on your honeymoon.


 
no hard feelings, thanks, G:thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Getting there

http://


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

http://


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice work, looks pretty good.
On the GB-142 what is that white box next to the unit?

Thanks 
BJD


----------

